# Cattle, cows and stealth camping.



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Just rode the Coast Starlight Amtrak from San Jose to San Luis Obispo (CA). Great bikepacking potential all over. I've been lusting the winding singletrack and utility double track of rural OR and CA range country for the last few years since I moved to PNW from non-livestock land. What's the story camping in occupied cow pastures? (Besides the obvious cow patty hazard) Dangerous? Anecdotes encouraged.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've done my share of cattle camping, always against my will, but there isn't much to worry about. Odd noises and odors and the occasional micro aggression sums up my experience 

I've been told of cattle attacks but it seems very rare.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

This post reminds me of my Chasing the Dirt tour. Camped quite a few nights in station country (read no fences, big cows). Had no issues with cattle even though I camped pretty close to a herd now and then and despite the warning signs 


Stock on Road by Andrew Priest (Aushiker), on Flickr


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I camped once near a herd and they all came curiously to see what is going on but I could chase them off with a few shouts and waving my arms. 

Had to do with cattle when I was young and even as a 7 year old I could easily scare off a big herd 

Except from any young bulls, any cattle protecting offspring there is usually not much to expect. So as a precaution I would still recommend to camp away from them, but if they do show up I wouldnt panic either. Just stay calm and carry on.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks all, I think it's a unanimous "go" message.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yepper, I too will endorse the "GO". I've camped among them many times with no issues or concerns. I woke one morning surrounded by a bison herd in Oklahoma. That was cool.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I got chased by either a bull or steer once, wouldn't go near them now without bear spray.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Prolly wasn't a steer.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I was lucky it was chasing me downhill and that they can't run 30 mph.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Range cows are REALLY good at protecting their calves from predators, and I kinda treat them like wildlife instead of the moo cows we had in the field on the farm I worked as a kid.... although to be honest they had pretty rank cattle and there's no way in heck I'd EVER camp in that pasture, lol!

Anyway, I think it might work. Camping especially I'd think after the initial curiosity was satisfied they'd leave you alone. But I'd be cautious about getting into some kind of direct confrontation with a momma and a calf.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

Interesting article, when I got charged there were a ton of babies around and they were all free range.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

In my experience if you give them some time and space they'll move off and you're good. It's when folks get in a hurry and keep plowing towards them when they're obviously already agitated that they feel required to put an end to it. I also try to start talking to them from a ways away so they have some time to settle down... Usually tell the mommas how pretty their babies are, flattery can't hurt right?


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

I live on an open range and my experience is that range cattle are normally a non-issue though they occasionally block roads and may be reluctant to move. The exception to this is a bull. Keep your distance from bulls especially if they're groaning.


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

verslowrdr said:


> In my experience if you give them some time and space they'll move off and you're good. It's when folks get in a hurry and keep plowing towards them when they're obviously already agitated that they feel required to put an end to it. I also try to start talking to them from a ways away so they have some time to settle down... Usually tell the mommas how pretty their babies are, flattery can't hurt right?


I agree with this. It's best not to spook them or make them run.


----------

